# Engine Starting



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 28, 2006)

from some videos, ive seen japanese fighters being activated by hucks starters, bombers and stukas being hand cranked and fighters starting themselves up.

can someone please clarify this?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

Depends on the airplane


----------

